# Puppy food



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I am after a little bit of advice off some of you please. We get our puppy in 2 weeks and are unsure what puppy food to give her? At the moment the breeder is feeding her, scrambled egg, pet mince, rice pudding and pasta. The breeder has suggested Bakers meaty food. My friend doesn't think that is one of the better foods to give our puppy. Any suggestions would be a great help. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Angie - I want to eat at the breeders - sounds like a resturant - LOL - find one that mimics the egg - pasta - rice-meat- with the protien element first - pups grow fast -


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie,

What ever you decide to use, change over gradually. I would suggest feeding the same as the breeder for a while, build up her immunity to her new enviroment, etc.

I found a lot of the puppy diets a bit too rich so feed Boris on ACANA Pacifica (grain free), they do puppy food - but I have been told by both a nutrionalist and a vet that this makes them grow too fast!!

In addition to this I feed a RAW diet of natural instinct 

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/brands/Natural-Instinct.html

Boris is now 5 months and has grown really well and has a fabulous coat - so this diet obviously suits him.

There are loads of foods on the market and I went through quite a few good brands that didn't suit my pup - so it can be a little bit of trial and error.

How long to bring home day?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice it is most appreciated. I have been googling a few brands today and like you say hotmischief it is going to be very much trial and error to see what she likes and dislikes. 
We have everything for her now, it is just her food we need to decide on. We pick her up 2 weeks on Saturday, we have quite a journey so we intend to travel down on the Friday to pick her up first thing Saturday morning. It is going to take us 4-5 hours so will take her crate, blankets, wipes etc and have an easy drive home. We are all very excited, the boys cannot wait for the adventure they are going on.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie - there was a good thread on what to take when collecting a puppy, very recent so have a read of that. 

Bye all means take a crate but I doubt you will use it unless you have to leave her on her own. When we collected Boris we had a 5 Hr drive (mid Wales) and I did take a crate but had him on my lap snuggled in a blanket that the breeder gave me which had been in with his mum. We stopped for lunch and he screamed so loud he set the alarm in the car off some how!!!

Take a bully/pizzle stick with you for him to chew. We didn't feed him on the journey just in case of car sickness (on the breeders advise). That worked out well because after he had paid a visit to the garden his first memories of his new home were food (and that is Boris favorite thing in this world)   In hind sight I should have tried to feed him in his crate, but was rather ignorant on crate training at the time!!!

Oh yes, do not SPEED on the way home - my husband picked up a speeding ticket en route. We weren't expecting speed checks in the hills of Wales   Can't wait to see the pictures of you little girl.


----------



## Watson_Mills (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey there, our breeder started Amber on Hills Vet Essentials, which up till a month ago she ate fine, put on weight every week and has a good shiny coat, then she stopped eating and we have gradually moved her over to Symply after trying a few brands which she now seems to love and she is eating happily again ....

Best advice is keep to what the breeder is doing and gradually wean them over onto another brand....

Bakers was like "crack" to Amber's mum so we were advised never use it, and we did try Pedigree Puppy food which gave her the worse diarrhoea ever 

It is trial and error - every V is different, but go for food which has a high meat and low cereal content...


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Angie
I have started Milly on Skinners puppy food which I soften with a little water or goats milk and add, mince ,ham steamed fish,cheese,chicken and liver lol not in the same feed.
Good luck.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thankyou so much for your advice everyone. We finally made the decision to go with Arden Grange puppy food. Whether its good or bad we will find out along the way. We start our road trip Friday morning and pick Bella up Saturday morning. Very excited ;D


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

angie always expect the unexpected ha, the breeder told me...vislas dont travel well....pfffff roxy sat on my boyfriends lap in the front seat of the car in a blanket and whoosh she was out cold! the 2.5 hour drive flew by and she was brilliant.

everyone is right go with what the breeder feeds them for a while, unfortunately for my purse strings roxy was on eukanuba but jees she grew well so i left her on it til 6 months then went to hills science plan.

at 16 months shes a very healthy 21/22kg 

good luck and dont forget a teddy that smells of you and your family so she knows your smell from the start ;D


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Both our vet and puppy trainer strongly advised against foods like bakers, if you look at the ingredients it is full of e numbers (we didn't realise dogs would be affected by these, but apparently they are!) 
We use Arden Grange, it is all natural, no e numbers and reuben seems happy on it! 
So my advice is, no matter what you choose make sure it is natural, this goes for treats too.. The misfits ones seem to be good! And as someone said before, very gradual change, most good foods will give instructions on how to introduce. 
Good luck!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thankyou roxy20111. Great advice about the teddy as I had not thought of that. We will keep the pup on the food the breeder is feeding her on but it is scrambled egg, pasta etc. Its not something we can feed her long term so found it quite hard to choose a puppy food based on what the puppy was already eating. Think it is going to be trial and error for a while. 
We have a 4-5 hr journey, whether it's sitting with me or in her crate. Not long now


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

so exiting ;D lots of great foods out there but dont get ripped off always check websites for the cheaper offers on the food you chose...they eat alot!!

misfits are great...puppy treats biscuit bones were rox's favorite little mini ones she still does anything for a biscuit lol

eukanuba i fed her on then hills science plan...the vet will also give you a free sample when you get the injections and health check done.


----------

